# Dummies out of chicken wire?



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I bought alot of chicken wire the other day to make some dummies and a cage.
I'm making some dummies today hopefully, but I was wondering if anyone has done it before and has some tips on how to do it best.
Let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Eric (with no K) - Are you familiar with the Monster List? I think it's www.halloweenmonsterlist.com (if not, you can google it). Down toward the bottom, there are a number of miscellaneous how-to's and things. In there you'll find a "Chicken Wire Dummies" How-To by Dreadnight (or maybe it says C.J. of Dreadnight). Anyway, it's a pretty detailed write up on how to do this. Have fun!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Ah perfectttttttt.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Niiice.
I like the final product, Madmax.
Thanks for the help guys.


----------

